# 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?



## daGroove (7 Mai 2007)

moin...

mir hat jemand heute seine website gezeigt und dort wird für ein gewisses: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm geworben.
aus neugierde hab ich dann mal bei google gesucht und tausender seiten mit dem selben inhalt gefunden. 



> Das 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ist ein kleines aber feines Programm.  Das Programm kommt aus Amerika und es wurde deutschen Verhältnissen angepasst und ich bin selber erstaunt wie erfolgreich es sich entwickelt.
> Alle, die es bisher gekauft haben sind absolut begeistert.
> 
> Doch jetzt informieren Sie sich über das 25-Euro-Mail-Programm und dann holen Sie sich Ihr Starter-Paket und verdienen selber und machen nicht mehr andere reich, denn jetzt sind Sie dran!
> ...



weiss jemand was das sein soll? kann mir ansich nicht vorstellen das sowas funktioniert.
negatives darüber ist aber auch nirgends zu finden.. ausser den besagten seiten (mit identischem werbetext) konnte ich nixhts finden...

kennt des jemand?


mfg


----------



## Genesis (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*

Ich kenn' es nicht, aber für mich klingt es nach einem Schneeballsystem, wo durch eine einmalige Investition von (25)x-Euro ein regelrechter Geldregen auf einen einprasseln soll...


----------



## guido-burkhard (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*

_Das Programm wird bei [noparse]www.briddie.de[/noparse]  heftig beworben. Von dieser Seite stammen auch die folgenden Zitate._


Es gab mal eine Zeit, da fingen Märchen an mit "Es war einmal...". Heutzutage liest sich das so:


> Es ist an der Zeit selbst Geld zu verdienen,
> als andere reich zu machen!
> 
> Lieber 25 Euro als große Versprechungen!
> ...


Suggestivfragen kann ich nicht ab.


> So sieht Ihr Arbeitstag aus:
> Schritt 1: Sie überprüfen Ihre E-Mails!
> Schritt 2: Sie empfangen  25 Euro durch bearbeitete E-Mail!
> Schritt 3: Sie senden die angeforderten Informationen, die Sie in Ihrem
> ...


Na ja, Schritt 1 ist ja nicht die Welt. Und Schritt 2 liest sich auch noch einigermaßen angenehm. Aber Schritt 3 lässt hellhörig werden: Da ist plötzlich von "Kunden" die Rede. Wo kommen die so unvermutet her?



> Sie erwerben das Starter-Paket nur einmal und können es x-mal verkaufen.


Womit die Vermutung von @Genesis zumindest untermauert wäre: Schneeballsystem.
Es gibt tatsächlich eine FAQ - normalerweise werden dort konkrete Fragen konkret beantwortet. Na ja, normalerweise.


> *Frage:* Wie funktioniert dieses Geschäft? Woraus besteht die Arbeit?
> *Antwort:* Haben Sie bitte dafür Verständnis, dass wir hier an dieser Stelle nicht auf jede Einzelheit eingehen können. Diese und viele andere Fragen werden ausführlich im Starter-Paket behandelt. Es gibt viele Nachahmer und Trittbrettfahrer, vor denen wir uns schützen wollen.


Noch Fragen?


----------



## daGroove (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*

an schneeballsystem hab ich auch schon gedacht...
nur soweit ich weiss darf man sowas doch garned?

und was mcih auch irgendwie wundert ist das ich in keiner suchmaschine irgendetwas ausser diesen merkwürdigen werbe-seiten gefunden hab...


----------



## peanuts (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*

Man darf auch nicht über eine rote Ampel fahren. 

Dass du bei deiner Suche nur wenig gefunden hast, kann daran liegen, dass dieses Schnellballsystem noch "frisch" ist.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*



daGroove schrieb:


> und was mcih auch irgendwie wundert ist das ich in keiner suchmaschine irgendetwas ausser diesen merkwürdigen werbe-seiten gefunden hab...


für den Suchbegriff "25-Euro-Mail-Programm" liefert Google ca  80 fast identische Lobeshymnen
entweder auf  mir nicht vertraueneinflößenden Seiten oder ganz eindeutigen Werbeeinträgen in Foren und Gästebüchern.
Allein das weckt  bei mir schon  größtes Mißtrauen.


----------



## daGroove (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*

naja schon klar... nur findet sich dann meist auch sehr schnell irgendwo in einem forum was zum thema 

was mir aber auch ned so ganz klar wird ist wie das aufgehen soll...

normal zahlt man doch mehr ein, als man rausbekommt...

hier kostet das tolle programm 20€ und man soll für jede bearbeitete mail vom kunden 25€ bekommen.... geht ja wohl ned so ganz auf


----------



## guido-burkhard (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*

Das geht rein rechnerisch überhaupt nicht. Derartige Systeme sind in Deutschland tatsächlich verboten.

Übrigens brauchen wir hier nur zu warten, bis sich der erste meldet: "Ich bin reingefallen beim 25-Euro-Mail-Programm, bitte helft mir, was soll ich tun". Dann können wir den Schleier dieses Systems ein wenig anheben und einen Blick drunter werfen.

Grundsätzlich rate ich zur absoluten Vorsicht, wenn auf eine konkrete Frage nach einer konkret zu leistenden Arbeit mit Wischiwaschi geantwortet wird. Wer nur mit Worthülsen hantiert und herausstellt, wie toll und wie einfach diese Sache mit dem Reichwerden ist und gleichzeitig nicht sagt, um was es genau geht, hat in meinen Augen etwas zu verbergen.


----------



## daGroove (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*



guido-burkhard schrieb:


> Übrigens brauchen wir hier nur zu warten, bis sich der erste meldet: "Ich bin reingefallen beim 25-Euro-Mail-Programm, bitte helft mir, was soll ich tun".



das es sowas (bisher) nicht gibt wundert mich ja eben... entweder geben die betroffenen leute das nicht zu, (vielleicht weil sie noch auf andere dumme hoffen) oder sie schämen sich ganz einfach...  

weil so sehr neu kann das ja nicht sein... die ganzen websites auf denen geworben wird sprießen ja nicht über nacht aus dem boden 

was mich halt nur immer nervt ist das in der heutigen zeit in der jeder foren-admin abgemahnt werden kann wenn ein user beim verfassen seines eintrags in der nase bohrt, sowas anscheind ganz offensichtlich beworben werden kann...


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*

Bei Antispam ist das "Geschäftsmodell"  auch schon einmal erwähnt worden: 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=109088#post109088
tauchte bei denen in einer  Google Adsense Werbung auf 
[noparse]http://nebenjob.justlive.at [/noparse]


----------



## bebe63 (11 September 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*


Hallo ihr Skeptiker, warum fragt ihr nicht direkt bei Betreibern des 25-Euro-Mail-Programms an? :roll: 
Vielleicht werden ja dort eure Fragen beantwortet. 
Übrigens könnt ihr auch überall lesen, dass das Programm weder ein Schneeball- noch Pyramidensystem ist.
Auch findet ihr häufig die Warnung vor Betrügern, die das *25-Euro*-Mail-Programm für weniger anbieten. So funktioniert´s nämlich nicht. 
... ich habe es auch schon für 79,- Euro angeboten gesehen!!!


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*

Frag mich immer bei solchen Postings, warum sich extra  jemand anmeldet, 
einen  drei Monate alten Thread aus dem Keller  holt  um ein Loblied zu singen.
Eigentlich ist das hier ein Forum, in dem Probleme besprochen werden und keine  Werbung betrieben wird. 
Jemanden mit dem Thread in die Suppe gespuckt? Wer zufrieden ist, geht nicht auf Suche nach Problemen.

Erinnert mich an Antispam, dort tauchen  auch ständig Lobliedsinger auf.
(und verschwinden wieder in der Nacht..)


----------



## dvill (11 September 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*



bebe63 schrieb:


> So funktioniert´s nämlich nicht.


Wie funktioniert das denn tatsächlich?


----------



## regi1 (21 September 2007)

*AW: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm ?*



daGroove schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> mir hat jemand heute seine website gezeigt und dort wird für ein gewisses: 25-Euro-Mail-Programm geworben.
> aus neugierde hab ich dann mal bei google gesucht und tausender seiten mit dem selben inhalt gefunden.
> ...



hallo,
ich kenne es, da ich mich blenden liess, obwohl man eigentlich weiss, dass es nichts sein kann. man beantwortet keine mails sonder bezahlt einmalig 25 euro, danach bekommt man ein paar seiten tips, wie man diese werbung wieder ins netzt stellt und so blöde wie mich findet, die darauf reinfallen und 25 euro bezahlen. leider kann man auch hiermit nicht das schnelle geld verdienen, liebe grüsse, regi


----------

